# Participe présent /gérondif /adjectif verbal (-ANT/ EN + -ANT)



## femmejolie

" X a rencontré dans les années 60 le célèbre réalisateur allemand Y dans une troupe théâtrale et a commencé à travailler avec lui, poursuivant en composant les partitions de presque tous ses films ".


Qu'est-ce que la phrase soulignée veut dire exactement en espagnol?
"X conoció en los años 60 al famoso director de cine alemán Y en un grupo teatral y comenzó a trabajar con él, ¿¿¿¿continuando componiendo/ continuó componiendo???? las partituras de casi todos sus films"

Se hace referencia a que X compone partituras, pero si se quisiera hacer referencia a que Y compone partituras, ¿cómo se diría?:
¿¿¿¿"X..........avec lui, qui poursuivait en composant ????
No sé cómo se distingue si el participe présent  hacer referencia a X o a Y.
Quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer?


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Espera la opinión de alguien que domine el francés mejor que yo, pero me aventuraría con lo siguiente: X conoció en los años 60 al famoso director de cine/realizador alemán Y en un grupo teatral, y comenzó a trabajar con él, componiendo a partir de allí/ese momento las partituras de casi todos sus films.
¡Espera otras respuestas, por supuesto!


----------



## Gévy

El participe présent siempre se refiere al sujeto del otro verbo conjugado (participe présent = simultaneidad de dos acciones por un mismo sujeto).

Así que X a rencontré, X a commencé à travailler, X "poursuivait en continuant".

Esto está claro.

Ahora, ¿está bien dicho? Pues no. 

Primero porque gérondif + participre présent, es algo espantoso en cuanto a estilo.

Segundo porque en francés la frase resulta algo líosa, el verbo poursuivre no cuadra mucho aquí. 

Se supone que X empezó a trabajar con Y, y que desde entonces sigue componiendo las partiduras de todas las películas de Y.

Así es como lo veo yo.

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## femmejolie

Muchas gracias, sí estoy de acuerdo.C'est justement ce qui m'a étonée:l'emploi du participe présent et du gérondif.

Mais tout a une explication: C'est un entretien avec un réalisateur chinois qui parle français.
http://www.ocean-films.com/2046/musique.htm

Peer Raben
Peer Raben a rencontré dans les années 60 le célèbre réalisateur allemand Rainer Werner Fassbinder dans une troupe théâtrale et a commencé à travailler avec lui, poursuivant en composant les partitions de presque tous ses films.

Comment on pourrait dire "poursuivant en composant" correctement? Peut-être "en continuant à composer"?

"en continuant à composer" --> On fait référence à Peer Raben  ????
"continuant à composer"--> On fait référence à Fassbinder??????


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

On pourrait dire par exemple:

... puis finira par composer les partitions (la musique) de presque tous ses films.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Petitegirl

¿Cuál es el uso del _*gerundio*_?
Mi texto dice:

_Habiéndose acreditado el nacimiento con el respectivo certificado_

Je peux dire:

*Ayant le naissance été confirmé par le respective certificat*    ou
*Ayant été confirmé le naissance par le respective certificat*

¿Está bien? o mi estructura es incorrecta???


----------



## pacobabel

de entrada, petitegirl, creo que debieras cambiar el género de LA naissance.
En cuanto al gerundio, a mí a bote pronto me parece bien la primera opción, pero no sé si el gerundio compuesto francés abarca el mismo espectro que el español. Siempre puedes optar por una expresión temporal.
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Tienes que cambiar el orden de las palabras :
la naissance ayant été confirmée par ...

En cuanto al certificado, sería "le certificat respectif" aunque no veo lo que significa ...

EDIT : con la frase completa , puede haber otras opciones mejores


----------



## caraemamoncillo

Hola

tengo una pregunta concerniente al "gérondif" y al "participe présent" en francés, en algunos casos no logro distinguirlos. Estas son las definiciones que tengo:

GÉRONDIF. 			1. Répond à la question « comment » : 

En construisant ce réseau routier, vous avez créé des emplois. / Comment vous avez créé des emplois ?

					2. Exprime deux actions simultanées : En mangeant, il écoute la radio.

PARTICIPE PRÉSENT. 	1. Répond à la question « pourquoi » : 

Lui ayant le temps, il veut travailler comme bénévole. / Pourquoi veut-il travailler comme bénévole ?

					2.  Remplace une proposition relative :

Les avocats convainquant souvent les juges ont plus de clients / Les avocats qui convainquent souvent… 	


Pero en la frase: "encourageant le tatônnement expérimental, Freinet a créé des classes actives où les élèves progressent à leur rythme" creo que la pregunta adecuada es : cómo creó esas clases (gerondif) y no por qué (participe présent)  creó esas clases. 

Les agradezco cualquier respuesta porque es un  tema que me devana los sesos desde hace mucho


----------



## Paquita

En francés, no usamos comúnmente, por lo menos en las escuelas lo de "gérondif". Para complicarlo un poquito más usamos "participe présent " que es forma verbal, y "adjectif verbal" que es adjetivo.....pero es otro tema...

en la frase: "encourageant le tatônnement expérimental, Freinet a créé des classes actives où les élèves progressent à leur rythme" creo que la pregunta adecuada es : 
cómo creó esas clases (gerondif) = no, si fuera lo que tú llamas "gerundio "
la frase diría "*en* encourageant" en efecto correspondería a la pregunta cómo 

= el gerundio de verdad es "en + participe présent" 

aquí es participe présent(sin "en") y equivale a "porque solía preconizar ...." porque era partidario de ". Lo llamamos participe présent cuando no tiene "en"= creó esto dentro de un proyecto, un ideal global que fue el motivo  de la creación, lo que la originó...


----------



## caraemamoncillo

Muchas gracias Paquit& por la oportuna respuesta, sin embargo me queda la duda, es posible esta frase:

"en encourageant le tatônnement expérimental, Freinet a créé des classes actives où les élèves progressent à leur rythme"

o es una idea completamente distinta, realmente no estoy muy seguro de en qué casos usar uno o otro


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Si dices "en encourageant" habría una relación causa efecto.

en español: al preconizar...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> en español: al preconizar...


 
"al preconizar" introduce una noción de tiempo = cuando preconiza
"preconizando", una noción de manera = contesta la pregunta "cómo"

ambos se dicen en francés = en encourageant... ése es también un problema....


----------



## caraemamoncillo

Mais oui, bien sur, c'était bien ça

merci infiniment


----------



## gonlezza

gonlezza said:


> Ah, muchas gracias. Creía que era el mismo tiempo. Es decir, que el Gerundio español equivalía al llamado en francés Participio Presente


 
Ahora ya sí que me he hecho un lío tremendo con el gerundio y el participio presente...
http://www.culturadelotro.us.es/actasehfi/pdf/4fortineau.pdf

El ejemplo 2/2a, él le coloca delante "En". Sin embargo era incorrecto en mi frase y me parece igual...

¿Hay algún enlace donde pueda aprenderme esa regla, por favor?

GRACIAS


----------



## Pinairun

Solo tienes que recordar que para utilizar el gerundio francés *EL MISMO SUJETO* tiene que estar realizando dos actos a la vez.

Por eso dicen "En sortant du cinéma, elle a glissé sur une peau de banane".

*Ella* salía del cine y *ella* se ha resbalado, ambos verbos tienen el mismo sujeto. Además, la acción tiene que ser simultánea, suceder a la vez.

Si no se dan estas circunstancias, es participio y no lleva "en".

Saludos


----------



## gonlezza

¡Entendido!
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## amelie25

No es del todo así: por ejemplo: 
" Ayant déjà vécu cela, je peux te conseiller". Dans les 2 propositions, le sujet est le même...
Tienes que mirar la relación que hay entre las dos proposiciones (si es causa, condición, simultaneidad...)


----------



## Paquita

amelie25 said:


> No es del todo así: por ejemplo:
> " Ayant déjà vécu cela, je peux te conseiller". Dans les 2 propositions, le sujet est le même...
> Tienes que mirar la relación que hay entre las dos proposiciones (si es causa, condición, simultaneidad...)


 
Creo que es así...
*en + participe présent* corresponde :

1) *a un gerundio de la pregunta ¿cómo?*

¿Cómo estudias? *en écoutant* la radio ou *en te concentrant* sur ton travail?

2) *a un al + infinitivo de la pregunta ¿cuándo?*

¿Cuándo lo viste? *en ouvrant* la fenêtre..

En el ejemplo de Amélie, es causa = pregunta ¿por qué?


----------



## Pinairun

amelie25 said:


> No es del todo así: por ejemplo:
> " Ayant déjà vécu cela, je peux te conseiller". Dans les 2 propositions, le sujet est le même...
> Tienes que mirar la relación que hay entre las dos proposiciones (si es causa, condición, simultaneidad...)


 

Oui, ce sont 2 propositions avec le même sujet mais la simultanéité n'y est pas. 

"Ayant déjà vécu" signifie qu'il a déjà (avant) vécu, donc, quand il va lui conseiller ce n'est pas le même temps.

Ici "Ayant" ne correspond pas au gérondif français, mais à l'espagnol. À ne pas confondre.

J'aime bien le conseil de Paquit&. Comment et Quand? et Pourquoi?
*Comment et Quand? + même sujet + simultanéité des* *propositions =* *Gérondif français: "en +* *Participe".* Cela fonctionne.

Comme tu dis, il y a d'autres causes, conditions. 
Je pense qu'il faut distinguer l'emploi que l'on fait du gérondif dans les deux langues: espagnol et français. C'est différent parfois.

Il y a beaucoup d'occasions où le participe français doit être traduit en gérondif espagnol. 

Je ne sais pas si celle-ci est la règle définitive, mais moi, étudiant le français, je n'ai eu pas du mal à bien choisir.

Salut


----------



## gonlezza

Hola, buenos días à tous !

A ver si entre las explicaciones y lo que he leído he conseguido entender algo o si, por el contrario, sigo siendo una inútil empedernida

Ejemplo:
 
*"Agotado y casi ahogándome, descubrí también que el infinito era inalcanzable"*
 
*a) "Épuisé et presque **en m’*effondrant *dans l’eau, je m’apercevais aussi que l’infini était inaccessible"*
*b) "Épuisé et presque en train de m’effondrer **dans l’eau, je m’apercevais aussi que l’infini était inaccessible"*
** 
**


----------



## Paquita

*a) "Épuisé et presque **en m’*effondrant *dans l’eau, je m’apercevais aussi que l’infini était inaccessible"*

*No, este gerundio es como un adjetivo : está en el mismo plano que "épuisé" por lo que no se pone el "en"*

*b) "Épuisé et presque en train de m’effondrer **dans l’eau, je m’apercevais aussi que l’infini était inaccessible"*

*Sí, pero el giro "être en train de" es muy pesado en francés y aquí no se diría*


Diría:
Épuisé et presque sur le point de m'effondrer/et m'effondrant presque ...

El problema es que un francés no conoce la regla si la hay ...La respetamos sin darnos cuenta y no la podemos explicar. Lo único que puedo decirte es que "en + participe présent" es considerado como un verbo. El participe présent solo no lo es....es adjetivo; 

A veces equivale a una proposición relativa qui/que + verbo= pero tienes que añadir el relativo en este caso, distinto del tuyo. Les passagers souhai*tan*t prendre un café sont priés blablabla = los pasajeros que deseen..


----------



## gonlezza

Mil disculpas, pero tengo la sensación de que cada vez lo entiendo menos...

Frase:
"Con dos añitos, PEDRO camina alrededor de su madre, con una enorme pataleta y cantando un sonsonete que repite y repite"​ 
Mi traducción:
"PIÈRRE, à l’âge de deux ans, a piqué une crise et marche autour sa mère ​  a) *en train de chanter* une rengaine monotone sans cesse.​    b)  chantant .......

    c) en chantant .......

Ya no sé cuál es la correcta. Antes creía que "en train de" significaba estar haciendo algo en el preciso instante; y que "en....." quería decir algo más genérico (en el tiempo). Tras haber creído entender las explicaciones que gente de aquí me ha dado, y habiendo visto enlaces, cada vez me surgen más dudas.

Explicaciones recibidas:
_*1/ *GERUNDIO*_
_       Solo tienes que recordar que para utilizar el gerundio francés EL MISMO SUJETO tiene que estar realizando dos actos a la vez.
Por eso dicen_
_            "En sortant du cinéma, elle a glissé sur une peau de banane".
_
*Ella*_ salía del cine y *ella* se ha resbalado, ambos verbos tienen el mismo sujeto. *Además, la acción tiene que ser simultánea*, suceder a la vez.

_
*     *PARTICIPIO PRESENTE*
_Si no se dan estas circunstancias, es participio y no lleva "en"_


*2/* _*Le participe présent* exprime* une action *qui s'accomplit en même temps que celle exprimée par le verbe principal. On considère que cette action progresse mais reste limitée dans sa durée:_
_- Roméo se promenait, *chantant* du matin au soir. (Roméo chante en même temps qu'il se promène, mais ces actions ne vont pas durer éternellement)._
_- Le gardien marchait vite, *surveillant* les prisonniers. (Le gardien surveillait tout en marchant, mais cette action est provisoire)._
_ 
*(GRAMMAIRE 'aidenet')*​_ 

En mi ejemplo, PEDRO HACE LAS DOS ACCIONES AL MISMO TIEMPO, pero estas dos explicaciones me resultan contradictorias. NO LO ENTIENDO

Por favoOOOr, de qué manera podría comprenderlo de una vez porque se me ha atragantado por completo
Tengo ganas de llorar...


----------



## Paquita

La pregunta es "¿Cómo camina?" => concluye y ¡olvídate de esas simultaneidades !!!!

Suprime "en train de" cada vez que puedes...

*



/ Le participe présent exprime une action qui s'accomplit en même temps que celle exprimée par le verbe principal. On considère que cette action progresse mais reste limitée dans sa durée:

Click to expand...

*


> *- Roméo se promenait, chantant du matin au soir. (Roméo chante en même temps qu'il se promène, mais ces actions ne vont pas durer éternellement).*
> *- Le gardien marchait vite, surveillant les prisonniers. (Le gardien surveillait tout en marchant, mais cette action est provisoire).*


 
en surveillant es una mezcla de cómo y cuándo
surveillant equivale a una proposición entera = et il surveillait

No sé si me entiendes, es tan difícil explicar esos matices...

edit: 
Me da la sensación de que "en" en cierto modo "vincula" la acción a la anterior, y si lo quitas, indicas otra acción , otra circunstancia sin relación absoluta...
por una parte "camina cantando", por otra "camina, y al caminar canta"

edit 2
También, "en chantant" es una* acción* expresada por *un verbo conjugado* ("en + participe présent" "se llama "gérondif") mientras que "chantant" se usa como un adjetivo : il marchait joyeux/heureux/chantant


----------



## gonlezza

Sí. Pues para mí, entonces sería: *en chantant*, porque la acción de él está vinculada al caminar. Pero reconozco que ante tu primera pregunta, cuando dices ¿cómo camina?, concluye..., iba a responder: chantant (como el ejemplo de Romeo)

Perdona por el tostón, Paquit&, pero cuando se te atraviesa algo...


----------



## Paquita

Te perdono a ti por la pregunta, pero no me perdono a mí por no saber contestarte 

Los dos son posibles, pero delante de "chantant", tendrías que añadir una coma, lo que te prueba que no es un elemento esencial de la oración sino algo añadido, una circunstancia secundaria..


----------



## gonlezza

De eso nada, ¡sólo faltaba!. La culpa es mía  
Muchas gracias, cada ejemplo que pones me lo anoto en mi libreta


----------



## lucciola

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
He visto usar indistintamente en francés el gerundio de estos dos modos; *en chantant* o *chantant*. ¿Hace la misma función si le añadimos o le quitamos ese *en?*


----------



## Micocou

¡Hola!
Son completamente diferentes. Primero por el hecho que *en chantant* es gerundio y *chantant *es el participio presente. Revisa esta página a ver si te sirve
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=26885&page=2
Saludos


----------



## pajijo

Hola a todos, 

No veo muy clara la diferencia de uso entre entre el participe présent y el gérondif, ya que los dos pueden tener un matiz causal. ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ellos?

Pongo un ejemplo: 

En faisant trop de sport, il s'est fait mal au dos. 

¿No puedo decir: Faisant trop de sport...?

Muchas gracias


----------



## janpol

les 2 sont corrects
quelle différence ?
En faisant... " insiste sur la simultanéité et "faisant..." sur la cause


----------



## Michelange

Hola a todos:

Siguiendo con este aspecto, se me presentó una duda en esta oración:
Vio a su madre *avisándoles para que subieran a casa antes de que se enfriase la comida*.
Il vit sa mère   *leur avertissant pour qu’ils montèrent avant que le repas se refroidisse.

*¿Qué os parece el uso del gérondif?
¿Quedaría mejor otra construcción en francés? Si es así, ¿Por qué? No entiendo muy bien la diferencia.
Muchísimas gracias.*
*


----------



## Cenimurcia

aquí no pega el gérondif, yo usaría el infinitivo (fuente = reverso):



> Avec des verbes tels que demander, dire, souhaiter, etc., employés avec un complément d'objet second, on peut trouver l'infinitif lorsque ce complément d'objet est également le sujet (non exprimé) de l'infinitif. Je demanderai au service de documentation de constituer une revue de presse (mieux que qu'il constitue une revue de presse).
> Avec les verbes voir, regarder, entendre, écouter, sentir, on peut également trouver un infinitif, bien que les sujets soient distincts. Les stagiaires écoutent très attentivement le formateur donner ses explications (le sujet du verbe principal est les stagiaires, alors que celui de l'infinitif est le formateur).


 
PS: attention, "leur" n'est pas le pronom approprié ici


----------



## Michelange

Il vit sa mère les avertir de monter avant que le repas ne refroisse

Aunque me pregunto si no le iría bien una relativa:
Il vit sa mère qui les appelait pour monter avant que le repas ne refroidisse.

¿?Qué os parece?


----------



## Cenimurcia

no sé, entre tus 2 propuestas la 2nda es la mejor : no pega nada el "avertir"... la verdad es que me suena raro el "pour monter", yo diría "pour qu'ils montent" pero luego queda fatal...
qué tal "les appeler / leur faire signe pour qu'ils montent avant que..."?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Leur faire signe de monter...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cenimurcia

exact, j'ai fini par m'emmêler les pinceaux soit "leur faire signe de monter" soit "les appeler pour qu'ils montent", en fonction du contexte (il est probable que la première option soit la meilleure puisqu'elle les voit)


----------



## Luigi545

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola!
Me acabo de registrar en estos foros porque los visito desde hace tiempo ( siempre lo encuentro muy util) y nunca se me habia ocurrido registrarme jaja.
Bueno, mi duda consiste en saber cuando se utiliza el gerundio o el presente del indicativo, porque tengo entendido que " Je suis en train de manger" es lo mismo que "Je mange" al responder la pregunta: "Qu'est-ce que tu fais?" Y quisiera que me aclararan esa duda..Ah! Y tambien la terminacion "ant" en los verbos, que tengo entendido que se utilizan para expresar una accion continua ( algo como el gerundio ) Estoy muy confundido y agradeceria que me aclararan eso, gracias de antemano.


----------



## mariodes

cuando se habla del Participe present en Frances, como traduce en Espanol.
Por ejemplo cuando se dice  Lavant del verbo Laver como se entiende en espanol.
si alguien me puede ayudar.
Gracias
Mario


----------



## Pinairun

mariodes said:


> cuando se habla del Participe present en Frances, como traduce en Espanol.
> Por ejemplo cuando se dice Lavant del verbo Laver como se entiende en espanol.
> si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Gracias
> Mario


 
Bienvenido al foro, Mario.

En español no hay "participe présent". Habría que traducirlo por "que lava", porque no hay un adjetivo apropiado, que yo sepa.

De andar, por ejemplo, diríamos "andante"; de errar, errante; de declarar, declarante: todos adjetivos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> Bienvenido al foro, Mario.
> 
> En español no hay "participe présent". Habría que traducirlo por "que lava", porque no hay un adjetivo apropiado, que yo sepa.
> 
> De andar, por ejemplo, diríamos "andante"; de errar, errante; de declarar, declarante: todos adjetivos.


 
Exacto.

Mira aquí:

http://www.la-conjugaison.fr/du/verbe/laver.php

El otro es gérondif, gerundio, en español. Muy utilizado por nosotros, poco en francés.


----------



## Paquita

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> El otro es gérondif, gerundio, en español. Muy utilizado por nosotros, poco en francés.




Para más información: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1020466

Le gérondif (en lavant) est très utilisé en français, mais nous utilisons très peu le mot "gérondif" pour le désigner mais "en + participe présent". 

En revanche il est moins utilisé qu'en espagnol. Par exemple, il n'est pas possible  dans un titre où on le traduit souvent  par un substantif. Voir ici : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=742712


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pinairun:

Me parece que confundes "participe présent" y "adjectif verbal". La forma es muy parecida (y puede que idéntica), pero no el uso ni la traducción.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

*adjectif verbal:*
poudre lavante  / solution lavante = polvos para lavar

el adjetivo "lavant" viene del verbo laver, termina en -ant, y concuerda

*participe présent*
les personnes lavant leur linge dans le lavabo sont priées de ne pas le faire sècher sur le radiateur de la chambre

la forma verbal es idéntica, pero es invariable y equivale en principio a una proposición relativa = que lavan

NB:
l'adjectif verbal de fatiguer est "fatigant"
le participe présent de fatiguer est "fatiguant"....
*
gérondif *

Comment t'es-tu blessée ?
En lavant un verre qui s'est cassé = lavando


----------



## Gersall1

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Bonsoir a toute le monde:

En un libro virtual de gramática francesa vi este texto, me gustaría saber que quieren decir con " se rapportant".


_Cependant, si l’expression "avoir l’air" est suivie d’un complément *se rapportant *au nom "__air", l’adjectif précédant ce  complément s’accorde toujours avec __air, peu importe le sujet. C’est aussi le  cas lorsque __air est opposé à un autre nom._


En el diccionario dice  que:
" se rapporter"  significa "referirse"

tambien acabo de encontrar en una tabla de conjugación que:
"se rapportant" , corresponde al *participio presente*, el detalle es que en el español existe sólo el participio pasado, por eso tengo dificultades en interpretarlo.


Se me ocurre que el participio presente de referirse es referente,(por el contexto estimo que puede ser) Alguien podría confirmarme esto.

 ¿alguna manera de identificar el participio presente de cualquier verbo? no quiero volver a jugar de adivino  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

1) se rapportant/se rapporter = término de gramática francesa que significa más o menos "relacionado con"

El adjetivo posesivo concuerda con el sustantivo "auquel il se rapporte".
mi perro => mi*s* perro*s *
nuestro perro => nuestr*a* perr*a*

Cuando se trata de adjetivo calificativo, no decimos "auquel il se rapporte" sino que lo llamamos atributo o epiteto.

2) En los mensajes anteriores verás lo que llamamos participe présent, la manera de formarlo y su sentido. Si te quedan dudas, dínoslo.

3) Para formarlo: http://www.leconjugueur.com/php5/index.php?v=rapporter


----------



## nohelia_

quisiera saber cómo traducir "l'adoptante étant de nationalité luxembourgeoise".
penséque sería "la adoptante era de nacionalidad luxemburguesa, pero entonces debería ser était en vez de étant.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Siendo la adoptante...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## _Slv_

Me acabo de registrar también en el foro, y me ha llamado la atención la duda... recuerdo que en su momento me lo explicaron de la siguiente manera, creo que es correcta. Lo expondré sobre una frase como ejemplo:

- Je t'ai vu* en courant*   ---> En este ejemplo, se emplea en + ant. Soy YO quien corre, y YO quien te ha visto.

- Je t'ai vu *courant*    ---> En este segundo caso, sin 'en'. Eres TÚ quien corre, pero YO quien te ha visto.

- Y luego, creo que tampoco sería inadecuado decir *Je t'ai vu en train de courir*. Pero no sé exactamente a cuál de las dos frases anteriores se correspondería al traducirlo al español, que quedaría en todo caso como:

_Te he visto corriendo _

Espero que os sirva para su empleo práctico, y me solventéis mi dudilla, gracias ​


----------



## Paquita

Hola Slv:
Bienvenido entre nosotros

Tu explicación me parece buenísima (por lo menos en estos ejemplos)

Pero le falta un complemento sin el cual la frase parece inacabada y rara.

"En train de courir" se corresponde con "courant". Para la primera diríamos: alors que *j'étais* en train d...


----------



## _Slv_

Me di cuenta y lo corregí, gracias.

¿Entonces, es correcta la aplicación de cada una de los casos?


----------



## Paquita

_Slv_ said:


> ¿Entonces, es correcta la aplicación de cada una de los casos?



En estas frases, sí... No sé si se puede generalizar.


----------



## Nimo87

Buenas!!

Tengo una duda (entre otras muchas) con respecto al uso del participio presente y el gerundio en francés, que es algo que nos vuelve locos a los hispanohablantes...

En una gramática pone que tanto el gerundio como el participio presente, pueden expresar la condición. Estos son los los ejemplos:

Participe présent exprimant (aquí sé que lo he empleado bien lol) la condition:

*"Travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux"*: "Si elle travaillait un peu plus, Andréa réussirait mieux"


Gérondif exprimant la condition:

*En suivant mes conseils, tu aurais pu réussir:* "Si tu avais suivi mes conseils, tu aurais pu réussir"


Entonces, ¿cuál es la diferencia que nos permite decir, aquí utilizamos un gerundio y aquí un participio? 

Tanto el gerundio como el participio están ligados a la simultaneidad. ¿Puede ser que con el participio, nos referimos al sujeto, mientras que con el gerundio, insistimos en la acción del verbo?

Espero haberme explicado.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Yendred

"_Travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux_" no es correcto. 
La forma correcta es:
_*En* travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux.

_Esta página puede ayudarle sobre las diferencias entre participio presente y gerundio :
http://w3.restena.lu/amifra/exos/orth/regaccpapr.htm


----------



## Nimo87

Yendred said:


> "_Travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux_" no es correcto.
> La forma correcta es:
> _*En* travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux.
> 
> _Esta página puede ayudarle sobre las diferencias entre participio presente y gerundio :
> http://w3.restena.lu/amifra/exos/orth/regaccpapr.htm



Buenas Yendred. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Me vuelvo loco, porque ambos ejemplos son los de la gramática y desde mi punto de vista, es muy buena. De todas formas, sí, yo lo veo como una expresión adverbial, que es lo que se suele expresar con el gerundio.


----------



## Marie3933

Buenos días,
He mirado la página de Yendred ; no da criterios suficientes para poder distinguir y usar el _participe présent_ y el _gérondif_.
Intentaré mostrarte las diferencias (siento no poder hacer 2 columnas -> usaré colores):

A. *Le participe présent* est la forme adjective du verbe ; il se rapporte à un nom ou un pronom mais il est invariable. Quand il suit directement un substantif, il équivaut à une proposition relative._On a arrêté un camion contenant des explosifs = qui contenait..._
_Une secrétaire sachant l'anglais = qui sait/sache..._​ 
B. *Le gérondif* se rapporte à un verbe. Il a le même sujet que ce verbe. C’est la forme adverbiale du verbe et comme tout adverbe, il a la valeur d'un complément circonstanciel du verbe principal.
Il peut exprimer :
1. une simple simultanéité, précédé de « tout » :_Nous avons rangé la maison tout en bavardant._ = mientras​ 2. le temps (action simultanée à celle du verbe principal) :_En passant devant sa fenêtre, il lui a dit bonjour. _= Al pasar delante de su ventana / cuando pasó...​ 3. la cause :_En bloquant les salaires, le gouvernement a mécontenté les syndicats._​ 4. la condition, la supposition :_En procédant avec plus de méthode, vous gagneriez du temps._= Si vous procédiez...​ 5. la manière :_Il arrivait en courant._​ 6. le moyen :_C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron._​ 7. l'opposition (obligatoirement précédé de « tout ») :_Tout en conduisant très prudemment, il vient d'avoir un accident._ = A pesar de que conduce...​
Para el *participe présent*, hay que añadir esto (probablemente lo más complicado):
- Séparé du sujet, il énonce une action secondaire du sujet, qui s'ajoute à celle du verbe principal pour l'expliquer ou la décrire :_Pensant que tu ne viendrais pas, je n'ai rien préparé. _= Je pensais que... et donc... / Comme je pensais que...
_Il faisait les cent pas, n'osant pas se décider. _= et n'osait pas se décider.​ 
- S'il a son sujet propre, il forme une proposition participe absolue, qui équivaut à une proposition circonstancielle (essentiellement de cause) :_Marie ne répondant pas, le facteur a cru qu'il n'y avait personne. _= Comme Marie ne répondait pas, le facteur...
_Son père étant absent, elle en profita pour rester au lit. _= Comme son père était absent, elle...​
Normalmente, con esto, ya ne deberías tener problemas para distinguirlos.


----------



## Nimo87

Marie3933 said:


> Buenos días,
> He mirado la página de Yendred ; no da criterios suficientes para poder distinguir y usar el _participe présent_ y el _gérondif_.
> Intentaré mostrarte las diferencias (siento no poder hacer 2 columnas -> usaré colores):
> 
> A. *Le participe présent* est la forme adjective du verbe ; il se rapporte à un nom ou un pronom mais il est invariable. Quand il suit directement un substantif, il équivaut à une proposition relative._On a arrêté un camion contenant des explosifs = qui contenait..._
> _Une secrétaire sachant l'anglais = qui sait/sache..._​
> B. *Le gérondif* se rapporte à un verbe. Il a le même sujet que ce verbe. C’est la forme adverbiale du verbe et comme tout adverbe, il a la valeur d'un complément circonstanciel du verbe principal.
> Il peut exprimer :
> 1. une simple simultanéité, précédé de « tout » :_Nous avons rangé la maison tout en bavardant._ = mientras​ 2. le temps (action simultanée à celle du verbe principal) :_En passant devant sa fenêtre, il lui a dit bonjour. _= Al pasar delante de su ventana / cuando pasó...​ 3. la cause :_En bloquant les salaires, le gouvernement a mécontenté les syndicats._​ 4. la condition, la supposition :_En procédant avec plus de méthode, vous gagneriez du temps._= Si vous procédiez...​ 5. la manière :_Il arrivait en courant._​ 6. le moyen :_C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron._​ 7. l'opposition (obligatoirement précédé de « tout ») :_Tout en conduisant très prudemment, il vient d'avoir un accident._ = A pesar de que conduce...​
> Para el *participe présent*, hay que añadir esto (probablemente lo más complicado):
> - Séparé du sujet, il énonce une action secondaire du sujet, qui s'ajoute à celle du verbe principal pour l'expliquer ou la décrire :_Pensant que tu ne viendrais pas, je n'ai rien préparé. _= Je pensais que... et donc... / Comme je pensais que...
> _Il faisait les cent pas, n'osant pas se décider. _= et n'osait pas se décider.​
> - S'il a son sujet propre, il forme une proposition participe absolue, qui équivaut à une proposition circonstancielle (essentiellement de cause) :_Marie ne répondant pas, le facteur a cru qu'il n'y avait personne. _= Comme Marie ne répondait pas, le facteur...
> _Son père étant absent, elle en profita pour rester au lit. _= Comme son père était absent, elle...​
> Normalmente, con esto, ya ne deberías tener problemas para distinguirlos.




Buenas tardes Marie3933!!!

Muchísimas gracias por tu magnífica respuesta  12 points!! Perfectamente explicado. Da gusto que haya foros como éste.

Un saludo!


----------



## Nimo87

Nimo87 said:


> Buenas tardes Marie3933!!!
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por tu magnífica respuesta  12 points!! Perfectamente explicado. Da gusto que haya foros como éste.
> 
> Un saludo!



De todas formas, el participio presente, ¿también puede utilizarse para expresar valores adverbiales, no? Os pongo los ejemplos de la gramática que utilizo:

Cause: "Le pauvre homme, mourant de faim, se décida à demander la charité" Aquí sí que se expresa la causa y se puede sustituir por una relativa: le pauvre homme, qui mourait de faim, se décida à...

La simultanéité: "Le chien, se précipitant sur son maître, se mit à aboyer... Le chien, qui se précipita sur son maître, se mit à aboyer. Por ejemplo, en esta frase, yo creo que se podría decir "en se précipitant" si se quiere insistir en "la manera" y al mismo tiempo en la simultaneidad. 

Le chien, se précipitant sur son maître, se mit à aboyer       ou ?
Le chien, en se précipitant sur son maître, se mit à aboyer   ou ?

La condition: Es el ejemplo que he puesto antes *"Travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux" *y que ha dicho Yendred que no existe. Aquí, no podría sustituirse por una relativa... 

Vamos a hacer un estudio del participio y gerundio franceses 

Un saludo!!


----------



## Marie3933

De todas formas, el participio presente, ¿también puede utilizarse para expresar valores adverbiales, no?
Querrás decir circunstancias. Sólo la causa. Como una relativa. (Una relativa entre comas puede expresar una causa o proporcionar una explicación.)

Cause: OUI.
"Le pauvre homme, mourant de faim, se décida à demander la charité" Aquí sí que se expresa la causa y se puede sustituir por una relativa: le pauvre homme, qui mourait de faim, se décida à... 

Le chien, se précipitant sur son maître, se mit à aboyer       (descriptivo, acción secundaria; = qui se précipita)
Le chien, en se précipitant sur son maître, se mit à aboyer   (simultaneidad; = mientras que/al mismo tiempo que se precipitaba)

La condition: NO
Es el ejemplo que he puesto antes *"Travaillant un peu plus régulièrement, Andréa réussirait mieux"* 
Yendred tiene razón. Si no puedes sustituir por una relativa, no puede ser le participe présent. Además, es una condición -> gérondif.


----------



## galizano

Sujet largement débattu ici ( et on en rajoute une couche .  
: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=523554&langid=6


----------

